# Frequency/Patterns for Rebates? (or for Promo Codes)



## ScottyP (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a feel for how Canon generally runs its rebates? THere are a batch expiring on the 1st, but I suspect this will not be the last we see of rebates, right? When would we expect them to return? When they release all these new lenses they are talking about this year? For Christmas?

Also, are there ANY promo codes actually working right now for lenses? Either retail or direct from Canon??

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2012)

Try here:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Rebates.aspx


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, Neuro! That is definitely a precise and comprehensive answer.

I had seen promo codes under the Deals postings on Digital Picture but had not seen this rebate tracking list.

It looks like they never go more than 2 -3 months without a rebate running, which does help douse the sense of urgency.

Rebates aside, though, if I had a nice canon refurb promo code (that was working), I think I'd warm up the visa card tonight anyway.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2012)

They seem to be running rebates frequently. They used to have one in the spring and one in fall/winter. I suspect that the almoust continuous rebates are because they work to boost sales, and that sales are slow due to the economic climate.

Don't expect rebates on new models.


----------

